# How big are newborn feet?



## oregongirlie (Mar 14, 2006)

I'm knitting baby socks and don't really know how big baby feet are! The socks are stretchy and I've made a pair a little bigger than the socks we bought, but they seem small. I looked it up on a knitting site and it said they are around 3 1/2 inches long. That seems pretty long for baby feet! Is that right?


----------



## Flor (Nov 19, 2003)

My son's feet were huge. He never worn newborn socks. My friends babe wore newborn sock till she was almost a year old!!


----------



## BugMacGee (Aug 18, 2006)

My DD is 6 months and is just now fitting into 0-3 month shoes. She's "petite" like her mama. My older and much huger DD was the same. And yet she walked on those tiny feet at 9 months







:


----------



## ma_Donna (Jan 11, 2003)

Print of my son's newborn feet - 3"
Now (3.5mo) - 4"

He was born at 41.5 weeks and 8#15.5 oz, so prolly on the bigger size for a newborn, but WOW they grow fast, huh?


----------



## Peony (Nov 27, 2003)

My babies have had huge feet, and they weren't so big themselves. I have many pairs of newborn socks that would not come close to fitting on my dc.


----------



## AmyG (Jan 30, 2002)

Ideally, your newborn's feet will be smaller than the feet in foot sleepers. One of my DS's could never wear footed sleepers because his feet were too big. And he didn't even ever wear newborn sleepers. He was 9 lb 11 oz at birth and went straight into 3-6 month sizes.


----------



## Blue Lotus (Jun 16, 2006)

Huge.

Well, my dd's feet were. She never fit into newborn socks, she was in 6 mo old socks right away.

My liver still cringes just thinking about her huge feet kicking it for 3 months.


----------



## usolyfan (Jul 2, 2006)

Tiny. DD can still fit into a newborn bootie at 10 months. Her feet have hardly grown since birth. She still wears a 0-3. (I have been told this is typical for kids with SB)


----------



## eepster (Sep 20, 2006)

My DS's feet were tiny just like the rest of him (5 ld 12 oz.) I had to send my mom to buy a preemy sized outfit so he had something to wear to the pediatrician.

My nephews feet were huge just like the rest of him (9 ld 14 oz.) He went home from the hopistal in the hospital t-shirt b/c he had already out grown his coming-home outfit. (fortunatly it was july)


----------



## Colleen2 (Jul 5, 2006)

Yonahs feet were about 3-4" when he was born! But I found with his skinny little ankles things kept falling off, I recommend some sort of tying device on booties!


----------



## eepster (Sep 20, 2006)

I just remembered that if your knitting socks you need to make sure the knit is *not* loose or lacey enough for his toes to get caught.

If his toes get caught in the stitches it can cut off the circulation and in a few cases babies have lost toes or fingers.

So make sure those stitches are *tight







*


----------



## quirkylayne (Sep 15, 2005)

.


----------

